

Amazon Launches Gilt Competitor MyHabit - mef
http://www.myhabit.com/

======
nobody_nowhere
I've been using this since june (not sure if it was a beta or what) and the
men's selection is decent, but a little more limited and slightly downmarket
from gilt. Not sure about the womens clothes. I've ordered three or four times
from gilt in the same time period and found one thing on myhabit (a pair of
gola sneakers) .

------
ctl51
this is not a launch - it's been live at least since this summer...

